# The Simpsons Breaks TV World Record



## Cli-Fi (Nov 5, 2016)

Fox renews the Simpsons for season 29 and 30! Making it the longest running show in TV History

'The Simpsons' renewed for an unprecedented 30th season


----------



## Steven Sorrels (Nov 5, 2016)

Doctor Who has had 821 episodes over 35 seasons, so I think their math is a bit off lol. Longest running sitcom, indeed, but not longest running show.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 5, 2016)

Steven Sorrels said:


> Doctor Who has had 821 episodes over 35 seasons, so I think their math is a bit off lol. Longest running sitcom, indeed, but not longest running show.



I think they are saying continuous and possibly american. Doctor Who has had breaks and reboots.


----------



## farntfar (Nov 5, 2016)

Cli-Fi said:


> I think they are saying continuous and possibly american.



Ah! That's sweet.
We've got nothing against people having little local awards too.


----------



## nixie (Nov 5, 2016)

We have a soap opera that first aired on 9th December 1960 and has over 9000 episodes. Thought I'd Google it just to be annoying


----------



## Steven Sorrels (Nov 5, 2016)

nixie said:


> We have a soap opera that first aired on 9th December 1960 and has over 9000 episodes. Thought I'd Google it just to be annoying


 Just to one-up you, if you include its original radio incarnation, _Guiding Light_ has been in constant production since 1937 (1952 for TV), and consists of over _*15,700* _episodes!!!


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 7, 2016)

> becoming the largest number of episodes for any scripted television show, breaking the record held by "Gunsmoke," which aired 635 episodes.



So I think the radio show is out of contention, but I'm sure plenty of soap operas have gone on longer.
But the pertinent question is...is it any good?
Should it have stopped 15-20 seasons ago?


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 7, 2016)

I haven't seen The Simpsons in over 15 years, so probably.   (Note, it's not because it might not be good, but just happenings of life.)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 13, 2016)

TheDustyZebra said:


> I haven't seen The Simpsons in over 15 years, so probably.   (Note, it's not because it might not be good, but just happenings of life.)



The show hasn't been funny in years.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah, even the creators of the show have wanted it to end, but surprise, surprise, Fox won't let them. Sad really. In its heyday it was the best and funniest social commentary ever. They got away with heaps because it wasn't live action. RIP Simpsons.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 13, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Yeah, even the creators of the show have wanted it to end, but surprise, surprise, Fox won't let them. Sad really. In its heyday it was the best and funniest social commentary ever. They got away with heaps because it wasn't live action. RIP Simpsons.



My favorite Simpsons episode was the X Files spoof.


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2016)

I think _The Sky at Night _is the longest continuous running TV show, but it is only shown once a month. On radio, I expect that _The Archers_ beats all comers. As an animation I think _Micky Mouse_ or _Tom and Jerry_ must be stronger contenders. However, there must be some record that _The Simpsons_ must have beaten, we just need to pinpoint it exactly.


----------



## Overread (Nov 13, 2016)

Simpsons certainly wants to end - the newer series are clearly showing that they are lacking direction and the same charm that it once had - sadly its not just a TV show its a whole industry unto itself. It's a shame FOX killed off Futurama as that would have ben a very nice way to ease off simpsons and ease into a new running series which at least had the ability to be fresh (whilst Simpsons is now almost repeating many story lines several times over).


----------

